# Dangers of Ephedrine/ECA??



## ShaqFu (Aug 7, 2002)

For maybe a month or so now, I've been taking an ECA stack (Ephedrine, Caffeine, Aspirin) before training and sometimes a second dose in the mornings.

I've heard very mixed opinions about how dangerous Ephedrine can be, but at the same time I think I'm almost addicted to it. Maybe not chemically dependent, but every time I try to train without it (which is not very often) I find I feel 10 times as tired and lazy.

So does anyone have some experience with the drug? Good or bad. And is it safe to take it year round?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2002)

Usually taken in small doses, most people are fine with Ephedrine.
The problem is , after you have been on it a while, your body gets a built up tolerance for it. You have to take more and more to feel the effects of it...thus the problem. It is somthing you definately want to cycle. Say 4-6 weeks on and 4-6 weeks off!


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2002)

I've been taking ephedrine on and off before a workout for the last 10 years without any problems.

The reason it has a bad rep is because people abused it and now we all pay. Back in the early 90s I saw an article about some high school kid that took 40 25mg tabs.....he died. 

At least he can't breed now and pass down his stupid gene.


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

Abuse of the product or really anything causes harmfulness to the bod, health and your life!

I've been off/on for the last 15 years.  Just had an overall check and my body is deemed healthy!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2002)

40 of them, sheeit. I can take 75mg and it doesn't do anything for me, unfortunately when taken alone it seems that I am nearly immune to it the second day on the stuff. Maybe "the stack" would work for me though, I dunno, I'm skeptical, could also be the brand I'm using maybe.

I used to use Ultimate Orange and I wish I could find something that could replace it, that stuff definately got me ready to hit the gym, not putting my fists through walls or anything but ready to do a genuine workout, not dropping the poundages half way through.


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

Mudge,

Try the Clenbuterx by VPX (3 ml) along with a shot of Coffee.  Carry some Tylenol Extra Strength too!

www.vpxsports.com


Ultimate Orange is crap!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2002)

No way man, Ultimate Orange RULED (for me). Unfortunately it dissapeared.

Why tylenol, headaches/blood pressure?

Ok, its a fatburner/thermogenic. Does it realy aid in fat loss? (I assume you've tried it?) I could stand to lose about 18 pounds of unwelcome mass.


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

I took 1/2 the can practically and felt nothing!

Ultimate Orange IS still around!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2002)

Where can I find it? I did hear that there was a second formula that was 'weaker' (similar to Hot Stuff), but even the standard dose worked for me. Straight Ephedrine however just doesn't seem to do much, works a little the first time around only.

I have NOT been able to find it for months, I bought some less than a year ago and after that I can't find anyone that carries it!


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

A place here in South Florida!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2002)

I wonder if its old stock, I cannot find it online or in GNC places  

Ok, found it online via a Google search, I dont see it at any of the places I normally shop though.


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

I saw two cans.  I'll check it out for you!  I seriously doubt that it's old!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe it just isn't enough of a seller anymore that the normal places I shop carry it, I totally thought it was a dead product.


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

It SHOULD be a dead product.  Sublingual is IN now and more effective!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing wrong wit a little Ephedrine if you 
do not have a history of heart problems.
But
Your body will get use to anything over time.
I would save the Ephedrine towards the very end of a cutting phase for best results.

I think alot of people make the mistake of takin thermos
before they have tried to adjust all the other factors 
in order to drop bodyfat.
Everyone knows that diet is key.

Uh......
I see people at work who eat Taco Bell and take Hydroxycut.
Uh......
Get a clue!!

I would see a doctor and get a checkup just to make sure.
Although I guarantee you that the doctor will tell you that
Ephedrine is dangerous.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 8, 2002)

We can't even get Ephedrine here in canada, our fat burners suck, just like American beer. 

Anyone know what will happen if you get caught with it crossing the US/Canadian boarder????


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> We can't even get Ephedrine here in canada, our fat burners suck, just like American beer.
> 
> Anyone know what will happen if you get caught with it crossing the US/Canadian boarder????


 As far as I know, if you bring American beer into Canada, nothing will happen.
 
In all seriousness, I'm willing to bet that bringing Ephiderine into Canada could get you in some trouble.  I never take the chance on stuff like that because EVERY TIME I go to Canada, my car gets searched.  I was told by a Canadian that I look like a biker and they have a Hells Angels problem up there, so thats probably why.  Funny thing, I have trouble getting back home sometimes too.  They ask what my business in America will be, after seeing my license, and I tell them to go home, and go to work the next day.  They still look at me funny.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> Anyone know what will happen if you get caught with it crossing the US/Canadian boarder????



I wouldn't suggest it...although it hasn't stopped me yet, lol....but mmafiter flashes his badge and all is cool  j/k  but I do know they look specifically for it since they banned it.

Incidentally...if anyone has any kicking around they're not using.....


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> Nothing wrong wit a little Ephedrine if you
> do not have a history of heart problems.
> But
> ...


----------



## ShaqFu (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> We can't even get Ephedrine here in canada, our fat burners suck, just like American beer.
> 
> Anyone know what will happen if you get caught with it crossing the US/Canadian boarder????



haha! I second that on the American beer! But as for Eph, I get from from SND Canada. It's a little shop in Waterloo (where I go to school) and if it's banned, they still seem to be shipping it somehow..

And Chest, what kind of Heart Problems? Say 3 generations of men in my family die early of heart attacks.. should I back off?


----------

